# Sugar leaves



## Uruguay420 (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey guys i got a question, how far in should i cut these sugar leaves? Or should i just try to get them completely off? Thanks!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 20, 2014)

Cut them off completely--they make the smake harsh IMO.  Also, you have left way more than the "sugar leaves" on there.  The sugar leaves are the small leaves that are pretty much frosted up completely.  Did you check the trichs on those before you harvested?  They do look as though they had a bit of time to go yet.  Save the frosty trim for hash, oil, or some edibles.


----------



## Uruguay420 (Apr 20, 2014)

I cut off all of the fan leaves, those are all sugar leaves, they cod of gone for another week or 2 but i wanted to leave them like this, the trichomes are cloudy right now, and i just now trimmed the sugar leaves as close to tbe buds as i could get, that should be ok right? The sugar leaves are frosty all the way to the tip so id say i left bout 1/8 to 3/16 of an inch on them


----------



## DrFever (Apr 20, 2014)

dude trim it all down to  actual bud   all that is going to happen is when it all drys up  there  going to  break apart anyways to shake


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 21, 2014)

LOL--no those are small fan leaves.  I do like Dr. Fever--I trim down to the actual bud.  Leaf smokes harsh.  Just because it is frosty doesn't mean that it is going to smoke well.


----------

